# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  پیدا کردن هم بنیان گذار برای یک استارتاپ در حوزه اینترنت اشیاء

## hoomanf2

سلام
من روی یک ایده در زمینه اینترنت اشیاء کار می کنم و نیاز به یک هم بنیان گذار ساکن اصفهان دارم.
اگر کسی علاقه داشت لطفاً به من در تلگرام پیام بده تا با هم بیشتر صحبت کنیم.
http://t.me/hoomanf2

----------

